# Sirinut Betta Releases her Giant Halfmoon Longfin. :D



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I was browing Sirinut Betta's stock shop and came across her Giant (and I mean GIANT) longfin halfmoons. I may be late in seeing these guys, but holy mother of Mike. I WANT ONE. 



















These guys are pictured next to regular halfmoons and crowntails. Aren't they crazy big? And BEAUTIFUL? :thumbsup:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that guy is huge. i never saw one measured to a normal sized betta before


----------

